# Mummy cat and her due kittens need new home ASAP



## hfaria (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, I have a ginger cat she is nearly 1 yold and she is due to have her kittens next 13 July.
I need to go away to my home country because a family member is very ill, and that didn't gave me time to do her passport so with very sadness for me and my daughters we can't take her and her babies with us.
She is very friendly, used to be around children.
She is very playfull, nice and quiet at night.
And by the way I let her get pregnant because I believe that they should get one pregnancy before they are nurtured, and I am not dumping her, I am getting her a new family.
We are based in Streatham Common, London
Thanks

It is very sad that in this country to get out with the animal there is so much paperwork.
We just want to go out, and if we go without paper they might get killed by the Vet Patrol in the borders, and us be fined.
I would love to keep in touch to know how babies and her are going.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hfaria said:


> Hello, I have a ginger cat she is nearly 1 yold and she is due to have her kittens next 13 July.
> I need to go away to my home country and because I didn't make her Passport I can't take her and her babies with me.
> She is very friendly, used to be around children.
> She is very playfull, nice and quiet at night.
> ...


So you let your kitten get pregnant, knowing that you were going back home, and now you are just dumping her.

I have no words. Where abouts in the UK do you live, that will help people know if they can travel to get her...


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Where you based please?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

i have no words for this.....


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I am just wondering if the "spam" has escaped from my sandwich,,,!!!!!!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi please email me at [email protected] and I will try to find your cat a rescue placement


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, You were PM`ing me then you went quiet!

Im only trying to help you, If you still want it then let me know, thanks.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

hfaria please email me you are not bad for wanting help with your cat and kittens at least you are asking for help there are so many that just dumped them like we had 2 young kittens that we helped today that were found dumped in a park so if you need help please email me or call me on 07733125279 we help lots of animals all over the UK.


----------



## hfaria (Jun 27, 2011)

I will email u thanks


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Come on everyone, this could be something that has happened suddenly.

Hfaria, you have two offers of help. Plerase get in touch with them now so that your cat has time to settle in her new home before the kittens arrive.

Liz


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

lizward said:


> Come on everyone, this could be something that has happened suddenly.
> 
> Hfaria, you have two offers of help. Plerase get in touch with them now so that your cat has time to settle in her new home before the kittens arrive.
> 
> Liz


I had a message to send them my email address so be easier to talk, so i replied but nothing back yet, Must be busy.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This person is in contact with me and I am currently trying to sort a foster for her Anna from Chester cat care has very kindly given us full rescue back up we just need to find a foster no more than 2 half hours away as she is so far gone. I have messaged fosters we have but so far none can help. I have a few more to reply if we don't get any luck then I will put adverts up to try and find a foster home, help with home check, and transport. I will keep you all updated If anyone thinks they can help please pm me or email me on one of these email addresses [email protected] / [email protected]


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just an update on this cat. She is now in foster care and Anna from Chester Cat Care is rescue back up for her.
She had 5 healthy kittens yesterday and here is a picture of them


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

if anyone wants to keep updated on this family we will keep putting updates on this thread on our site

Login • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

oh brilliant, lovely kittens


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh so pleased that there was a happy ending  Repping you for this.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww thats great kittens are lovely


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Not sure what Repping is but thank you anyway (hugs)


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Not sure what Repping is but thank you anyway (hugs)


The little green blobs by your name  I see you're in Oxfordshire, if you ever need a hand with anything/need me to pass on something let me know!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

ooo I haven't seen them before I have 4 what does that mean? good or bad? lol


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Here some more pictures of them


----------



## hfaria (Jun 27, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Just an update on this cat. She is now in foster care and Anna from Chester Cat Care is rescue back up for her.
> She had 5 healthy kittens yesterday and here is a picture of them


Hi, Kelly hope your ok
I am very happy for my baby cat, she had beautiful kittens, and I know they will be well rehomed.
Thank you for your help
We will keep in touch
XXX


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Your very welcome


----------



## hfaria (Jun 27, 2011)

My girl is now in a foster care and has had her babies they are beautiful and I will come to get her soon, her paperwork will be ready soon I hope.
Thank you to kelly Joy and to Caroline.
I am very happy that you are taking care of her for me while I get her doc ready to come and pick her up.


Many thanks to your help ALUK and Caroline
XXXX


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

You are welcome.

Here are some more pictures of them, haven't they grown ?


----------



## honeywillow (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful, bless, all the best!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Gorgeous colours, the mother is very pretty too.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah what beauties, id love one.
michelle x


----------

